
I'm a founder in the current Y Combinator batch, Ask Me Anything! - crispytx
https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/6najyy/im_a_founder_in_the_current_y_combinator_batch/
======
pmoriarty
How important are the ethics of the founders and companies that Y Combinator
supports?

Is this something you explicitly take in to account when choosing companies?

~~~
wirddin
This AMA isn't being hosted on HN. It's on reddit. You should ask there if you
really are looking for an answer.

~~~
pmoriarty
I don't have a Reddit account. If someone one here does and would be kind
enough to ask it for me, I'd be forever grateful.

~~~
detaro
just create a throwaway account? You don't even need to give reddit an e-mail
address to sign up.

------
sillysaurus3
_> Sama, when asked about what would surprise people about YC, answered that
people would be surprised at how much software there was. If the updates to
the project tracking system only take up about 5 minutes a week, is there any
other YC software that founders encounter or can make use of at YC?

There's an internal forum, internal investor database with founder grading and
info-passing, I've heard they use a lot of AI on the back end to help them,
there's scheduling software, etc. But that's all I'm aware of. I can't say I
was particularly surprised at how much software there was._

------
CptJamesCook
-

~~~
reallydattrue
I laughed at that too.

Have you ever seen The Zuck speak? He does exactly the same.

Must be a "liberal tech" thing....

